
Is Amazon Making a Loss on Its 99-Cent Downloads to Counteract Apple's Rentals? - rubikscube
http://gizmodo.com/5628226/is-amazon-making-a-loss-on-its-99+cent-downloads-to-counteract-apples-rentals
======
wccrawford
I just did the math, and at 99 cents I would save money over having cable.

Unfortunately, only the older shows are 99c, never the current show. And only
for some channels. New HD episodes are $3 each.

Most shows I will never watch again, and I generally know which ones they are
by halfway through the first season. I generally buy the DVD or Bluray of
these.

If Amazon was offering rentals for half the price of purchases, I'd probably
go for it. It'd cost a little more than cable, but I wouldn't have to run a
DVR or worry about whether I marked my favorite shows or deal with the times
when the DVR fails to record for various reasons.

But paying 3x as much isn't in the cards for shows I'll never watch again. And
for shows I will, how do I know they won't kill this service in a year...
Right when I want to re-watch my purchases.

